# هام: المقابلة الشخصية للتوظيف لمهندس الميكاترونكس



## kas (16 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اول شي احب اشكر المشرفين والقائمين على هذا الموقع الاكثر من رائع 

انا مهندس ميكاترونكس متخرج جديد يعني فرش :13: 

حاليا ساقوم بالبحث عن وظيفة 
المهم انا طالب مساعدتكم لان لا يوجد عندي خبرة في المجال (مجرد نظري)
خبرتي في الميداني سطحية

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
كيف ستكون المقابلة وما هي طبيعة الاسئلة 
اريد نموذج ل سي في محترف للميكاترونكس شامل التخصص والدراسة اذا امكن 
[/grade]

ملاحظة : انا من دولة الامارات


----------



## المهندس الطموح (24 يونيو 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله

أهلا فيك أخي في هذا المنتدى المبارك ،وأشكرك على طرح هذا السؤال واتمنى ان ارى منك عددا من المشاركات.

أخي أنا لست بالخبير ،ولكن لعلي أهديك 4نصايح فينفعك الله بها ومن يقرأ الموضوع:

1-إذا سألك سؤال خاص ليس له اي علاقة بالوظيفة مثلا عن الأهل او اي شيء شخصي ؛فلا تجبه ولكن بفطانة وحسن تصرف ؛لأنه ربما لا يوظفك فليس له علاقة البتة.

2- قد يسألك سؤال سهل فركز على الأسلوب أو طريقة الكلام ،مثلا ما هي أعظم انجازاتك ..

3-اذا سألك عن الراتب فلا تحدد مهماكان ،إذا اضطريت فا طلب معدل راتب الوظيفة الموجود في السوق.
4-إذا وجدت دورة بهذا الموضوع فالتحق بها.

أسأل الله يعينك ، وأن ييسر لك الوظيفة المناسبة ،وان يسعدك في حياتك.


----------



## kas (28 يونيو 2006)

مشكور عزيزي

وان شاء الله التوفيق للجميع


----------



## abo_anas2006 (28 يونيو 2006)

الله يكون في عون كل واحد رايح على التوظيف 

وأنا بدعيلوه من قلبي وبنا يوفق...


----------



## justice (30 يونيو 2006)

اخى اعتقد انه من الافضل ان تستعيين ببعض الكتب التى هى افضل فى شرح المقابلات الشخصية للعمل وان اردت سوف ارسل لك بعض اسماء هذة الكتب


----------



## Ghazala_mea (2 يوليو 2006)

كلام جميل ومهم وكثير يحتاجه


----------



## سعيد القطب (16 نوفمبر 2006)

justice شكرا جزيلا لك وارجو ان ترسل الينا بهذه الكتب ...انا خريج ايضا


----------



## robotic_iraq (17 نوفمبر 2006)

في البداية ارجو لك التوفيق في حياتك وانا عندي standred CV


----------



## samoo (17 نوفمبر 2006)

مساء الخير يا كاس فرصة سعيدة اتشرفنا بمعرفتك انا بدوري بحب رحب فيك هون في المنتدى انا مهندس ميكاترونيك وصار لي خريجة 6 شهور تقريبا بخصوص السيفي راح اعطيك فكرة عن الموضوع بأختصار مفيد اي سيفي عبارة عن 4 اجزاء رئيسية 
1 بياناتك الشخصية ( تتضمن الاسم والعنوان ورقم الهاتف والاميل والجنسية ) الي هو Profile 
2- Educational background 
طبعا هنا راح تتكلم عن التعليم تبعك من وين اتخرجت تكتب اسم الدولة الي درست فيها والجامعة الي اتخرجت منها وبعدين تتكلم عن التخصص تبعك باختصار عن الي درستوه فيه وهذا بسمهوها بالانجلش Main areas of training 
في نفس الموضوع هاد بتحط نسبتك في مشروع التخرج ونسبة المعدل التراكمي اخر شي وبعدين تتكلم عن high school ايش كان دراستك ووين اخدتها وانوه كمان على تواريخ مهمة جدا تحطها 
3 - *Professional experiences*
هنا راح تتكلم عن المكان الي دربت فيه وعن التدريب نفسه وعن تاريخ التدريب ايضا 
4-*Personal Information*
*هنا راح تتكلم عن 4 اشياء عن *
*1-Language*
*2-key courses *
*3-Computer skills *
*4**-**Extra-curriculum activities*
*وعلى العموم يا كاس اي خدمة انا حاضر في اي شي احنا مهندسين ولا زم نساعد بعض *


----------



## ahmed gamal (26 نوفمبر 2006)

هذه الارشادات العامة التى يراعى اتباعها عند التقدم لوظيفة ارجو من الله ان ينفعك بها
مهارات المقابلة الشخصية 1- تأكد من تسجيل وقت وتاريخ ومكان المقابلة واسم الشخص الذي ستقابله ، ولا مانع من السؤال عن طريقة الوصول للمكان إن احتجت. 
2- أحضر معك : السيرة الذاتية – شهادات الخبرة – سابقة أعمالك وعينات منه إن أمكن. 
3- غادر منزلك مبكراً ، فمن الصعب التنبؤ بأعطال الطريق، سواء بسبب كثافة مرورية أو حادث ، وربما يضيع وقت أيضاً في التعرف على العنوان ، لهذا فمن المستحسن إعطاء وقت اكبر لرحلة الوصول لمكان المقابلة ، حتى توفر على نفسك الضغط العصبي. 
4- هناك عبارة شائعة تقول: " الانطباعات تتحدد في أول 5 دقائق من المقابلة " ، لهذا احرص على قراءة وجوه من حولك ، ومنذ لحظة وصولك للمكان تصرف وكأنك من موظفيه والتزم بالحضور في الموعد أو مبكراً قليلاً ، وعندما تدخل المقابلة ، صافح مستجوبك في جدية مع ابتسامة واملأ نفسك بالثقة أمامه سواء كنت جالساً أو واقفاً . 
5- لا مانع من استفسارك عن نشاط الشركة وطبيعة عملك ، فهذا يوضح مدى حماسك ، كما احرص عند جلوسك أن تلق بظهرك للخلف فهذا يعبر عن الجدية والانتباه . 
6- لا تجعل عينك تغيب عن عين مستجوبك. 
7- لا تنسى غلق تليفونك المحمول قبل المقابلة ، حتى لا تتعرض للتشويش أو تتهم بعدم اللياقة. 
8- لا تتحدث بالسوء عن زملائك القدامى حتى لو كان ما تقوله صحيحاً ، فهذا يعطي انطباعاً بأنك شخص كثير الشكوى. 
9- حتى لو عرفت أن الشركة التي تود الالتحاق بها لها زيها الخاص ، ارتدي زيك التقليدي والذي يفضل في أول مقابلة أن يكون الزي عبارة عن بذلة كاملة وقميص كلاسيكي ورباطة عنق ، وبالطبع يمكنك تغيير ذلك حسب رؤيتك للوظيفة التي تريد شغلها. 
10- قم بجمع كل ما يمكنك من معلومات عن الشركة ، سواء من خلال زيارة موقعها على الإنترنت ، أو ما ينشر عنها في المجلات والنشرات الدورية ، المهم أن تكون مستعداً للإجابة على هذا السؤال التقليدي الموجود في أغلب المقابلات : " ما هي معلوماتك عن شركتنا ؟ " . 


نصائح عند كتابة السيرة الذاتية  1- إجعل محتويات سيرتك الذاتية تخدم نوعية الوظيفة التي تريد شغلها ، فتركيزك أثناء الكتابة على تلك الوظيفة ، سيجعل من يقرأ سيرتك الذاتية يجد ما يبحث عنه، ولهذا فاحذف بشجاعة كل مالا علاقة له بالوظيفة. 
2- ليس معنى انك قمت بوظائف لم تتقاضى عنها أجراً ، أن تسقط هذه الفترة من سنوات خبرتك، خاصة لو كانت هذه الوظائف هي كل خبرتك، لهذا فلا تنسى أن تذكر ما قمت به من أعمال تطوعية وخدمية للمجتمع ما دامت ترتبط بالوظيفة التي تريد شغلها، فليس العبرة بحصولك على مقابل إنما باكتسابك لخبرات وتنميتك لمهارات. 
3- ضع في اعتبارك الشكل العام للسيرة الذاتية وتأكد من كونها سهلة القراءة من خلال خط واضح و حجمه معقول واترك مسافات بين السطور ، كما ننصحك بترك هامش كافي من جميع الجوانب 


كيف تحقق أقصى استفادة من الوقت 1- دون أولوياتك ثم رتبها تنازلياً ، مبتدءاً بالأكثر أهمية فالأقل ، ثم ضع علامة أمام كل مهمة تنتهي منها. 
2- لا تترك أوقات الراحة تسرقك ، بل ضعها ضمن جدول اليوم. 
3- نظم مكتبك ، فالعمل وسط جو منظم يسهل لك الكثير. 
4- خذ قسطك من النوم، فعلى الرغم من أن الاستغراق في العمل شيء ممتع ، لكن لا تنسى أن الإرهاق يؤثر سلباً على تركيزك. 
5- لا تنصرف من العمل قبل أن تضع خطة عمل الغد. 
6- إبدأ يومك بخطة مفصلة لمدة 15 دقيقة لترتيب خطوات اليوم. 
7- قبل اتخاذك للقرارات وازن بين فوائد القرارات قصيرة المدى والقرارات طويلة المدى ، واعلم أن القرارات طويلة المدى مردودها أعظم. 


كيف تطور من نفسك 1- هناك العديد من المهارات الذهنية الهامة كسرعة التصرف والإبتكار والبحث عن الحلول ، هذه المهارات لانتعلمها طوال حياتنا الدراسية ، ولكنها أساسية من الالتحاق يالوظيفة التي نريدها أو الترقي في مجال عملنا. 
2- لا تشعر بالحرج عند طلب المساعدة حتى لو ظننت أن ذلك سيجعل صورتك تبدو أقل من الحقيقة في نظر الآخرين لأنه مهما كان حجم الحرج الذي ستتعرض له فهو لا يقارن بكم الحرج الذي ستواجهه عند الوقوع في خطأ ناجم عند عدم المعرفة. 
3- مهما كان ذكائك فلست أذكى من كل البشر ، ولو اجتمع البسطاء لزاد ذكائهم عن اضعاف ذكائك ، لهذا عليك أن تستفيد من كل من حولك وتستمع جيداً لخبراتهم ، وفي النهاية ستدهش من حجم ما تعلمته ممن حولك. 
4- تعلم من أخطاء الآخرين ، فالعمر أقصر من أن تتعلم من أخطائك وحدك. 
5- قسم المهام التي تؤديها في عملك واعط لنفسك درجة في كل مهمة ، ثم ابدأ فوراً في تحسين أدائك في أقل المهام حصولاً على درجات. 
6- ليس كل المديرين قادة، فالقادة يميزهم عدم اعترافهم بوجود حدود أو مستحيل أو عراقيل ، ولأنك في الحياة ستجد الكثيرون الذين سيحاولون عرقلة نجاحك ، فعلى الأقل لا تنضم إليهم ضد نفسك. 
7- احرص على زيادة كفاءة ومهارة و إنتاجية مرؤوسيك فلو كانت إنتاجيتهم كما هي في حالة غيابك ، فما السبب الذي يجعل صاحب العمل يدفع لك راتبك. 


كيف تتخلص من الضغط العصبي  1- إجعل من مكان العمل بيئة مريحة للأعصاب ، مهما كانت المساحة التي تعمل داخلها إحرص على تنقية الهواء بداخلها واختيار الإضاءة المناسبة والألوان المبهجة. 
2- تخلص من مصادر الضوضاء من حولك حتى تهدأ أعصابك المنهكة. 
3- حاول أن تنعم بالهواء الطبيعي ، فلو كان فتح النوافذ في مكتبك مستحيلاً ، خذ وقت الراحة في مساحة مفتوحة. 
4- تعلم بعض التمارين الرياضية المكتبية حتى تحقق الاسترخاء لعضلاتك المشدودة وتجدد نشاط دورتك الدموية. ومهما كانت مساحة مكتبك حاول استغلاله في أداء بعض التمارين. 
5- لا تنهمك في العمل لدرجة أن تهمل مواعيد الوجبات لأنك إن فعلت ذلك ستقود جسمك لالتهام كميات ضخمة من الوجبات السريعة في نهاية اليوم، وتذكر أن أيام ضغط العمل تحتاج في مواجهتها للطاقة والحيوية. 
6- الابتسام فائدة مزدوجة ، فحين تشعر بالسعادة تبتسم ولهذا فتأكد إن حاولت الابتسام ستشعر ايضاً بالسعادة. 
7- قبل أن تنفعل في مواجهة الضغوط ، افتح النافذة وانظر للخارج ، أو أغلق جرس تليفون المكتب أو أخرج للهواء الطلق واستنشق دفعات من الهواء النقي أو اجلس مسترخياً وانهمك في قراءة مجلة. 


كيف تتعامل مع مديرك  
1- لا مانع من مناقشة ما يضايقك مع رئيسك ، لكن العبرة بطريقة المناقشة ، فأنجح المناقشات هي التي تكشف الحقائق وليست التي تجعلك تخسر علاقاتك. 
2- حاول أن تنظر للنقد على أنه معلومات قيمة الهدف منها تحسين أدائك وليس الهجوم على شخصك ، أيضاً حين توجه ملحوظة لرئيسك فلا تصيغها في أسلوب نصيحة وضع في اعتبارك أنك شريك في خطة تنمية الشركة ولست ضحية رئيسك. 
3- أحياناً يقع المديرون في مشكلة أين تبدأ وأين تنتهي الحدود ، ولهذا فعليك أن تستخدم الأسلوب اللائق في توصيل هذه المعلومة في إطار المسافة الوظيفية بينك وبين رئيسك وبلغة تناسب هذه المسافة . 
4- حاول أن توصل لمديرك مسألة تكليفك بالعمل في أوقات الانصراف ، شارحاً له بمنتهى اللياقة أن بداية اليوم هي أنسب الأوقات لإنجاز أصعب المهام في أقل وقت ونفذ ذلك فعلياً. 
5- قبل أن تدخل لمديرك في مناقشته في مشكلة ما إجلس مع نفسك ودون أبعاد المشكلة من كل جانب ثم ركز ما كتبته في نقاط قليلة مختصرة ودرب نفسك على تذكرها حتى توفر على نفسك الارتباك أو النسيان أمام مديرك. 
6- يجب عليك تنظيم وقتك مع مديرك وخصوصاً الأجازات السنوية ، لتعرف أنسب الأوقات لعمل ذلك بما لا يعطل سير العمل،كذلك أخطر مديرك بمواعيد الاجتماعات بوقت كاف سواء التي تحتاج فيها حضوره معك أو التي ستحضرها بمفردك. 
7- حدد من البداية المناطق التي لا تحب الحديث عنها وتفضل أن تبقى في سرية تامة واخبر مديرك بذلك . 


كيف تصبح قائداً ناجحاً  1- حين تقع المشكلة لا تبحث عن المتسبب فيها ولكن عن حلها ، لأن وقتك لا يحتمل ذلك كما أن وقع المشكلة يخف كلما تم حلها أسرع. 
2- أطلب من موظفيك ما تريده وليس طريقة تنفيذه ، فترك هذه المسألة لهم سيترك لهم مساحة للابتكار والإبداع وستدهش أنت نفسك من حجم الإنجاز الذي كان دافعه الانتماء وليس الخوف من العقاب. 
3- القائد معناها أن تكون قدوة ومثال الكل يحاول أن يقلده ، فمثلاً لو طلبت من موظفيك العمل لساعات إضافية عليك أن تتواجد معهم ، كذلك لو كانت تعليمات الشركة تنص في رحلات العمل أن يجلس المديرين فقط في مقاعد الدرجة الأولى ، إحجز لنفسك معهم في نفس الدرجة ، في النهاية أن تصبح قائداً أصعب بكثير من أن تستغل سلطتك كمدير ، لكن الأمر يستحق كل هذا العناء.
منقول من احدى المواضيع المنشورة سابقا بالمنتدى


----------



## alghabri (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات الجيده لقد افدمونا كثيرا


----------



## amin22 (5 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات


----------



## arelshazly (22 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خي را على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## وائل عبده (16 مارس 2007)

مشكور اخي على المعلومات


----------



## belal-alsharaa (19 مارس 2007)

جزاك اله خير على هذا الموضوع لمل فيه فائدة لكل مهندس واتمنى لك التوفيق في هذا المجال


----------



## belal-alsharaa (19 مارس 2007)

مشكور جدا جدا يا اخ احمد جميل على الفائدة التي قدمتها للجميه وادعوا لك بالتوفيق والمثابرة


----------



## eng_sasi (22 مارس 2007)

بجد معلومات رائعه وياريت تعرفنا انت هتشتغل ايه


----------



## Oudi (31 يوليو 2007)

thanks for information


----------



## وائل عبده (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووووور الغالي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الموضوع جداً مفيد للجميع المهندسين وفي جميع الاختصاصات . وشكراً


----------



## محمد my (12 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك اله خير على هذا الموضوع لمل فيه فائدة لكل مهندس واتمنى لك التوفيق في هذا المجال


----------



## رفعت دهمان (20 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك اله خيرا


----------



## مستشار (23 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (6 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------

